

Boltsort - The winner of Vimeo's C code challenge - jasonmoo
https://github.com/vimeo/libvmod-boltsort

======
jasonmoo
This is the fully-functional, fast Varnish URL query string param sorter that
won our coding competetion. I wrote about my entry a couple weeks ago:
[http://blog.jasonmooberry.com/2012/09/what-i-learned-from-
my...](http://blog.jasonmooberry.com/2012/09/what-i-learned-from-my-first-c-
coding-challenge/) This one beat mine by about 400k urls/sec. ~2.6m urls/sec.

We have been using it in production on our Varnish 3.0 servers for a couple
weeks now and it's solid.

~~~
icefox
Do you plan on doing any sort of writeup on the final solution? With the
generated list of urls (based upon the information you provided) It is
significantly slower than the version I ended up coding up
<https://github.com/icefox/skwurly> by a factor of 3X. Now my version wasn't
made as a varnish plugin, and some parts are ugly for speed reasons but there
looked to be a number of techniques that could have been used.

~~~
jasonmoo
Yes! I don't think the memoization that you used in yours will work with the
Varnish module format, but I think you had a good speedup even without that.
For now we're just releasing the code.

